# Route from outdoor resorts to the outside



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

You're on the east coast page..... But yes, that route still works.  As of last weekend, the markers were still in place.  Water's super dark and hot in the back....


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

How was the fishing? Thinking the bite will still be out front so I am going to head south of chatham on Sunday.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Fishing was difficult, but fish are around. We only flyfish and the Finger mullets are everywhere, so that is making artificials kindof hard. The brown water has leaked outside in some places, but the fish don't seem to care. Plenty of fish to throw at early and late.


----------



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

From Alaska to the Glades. You got it rough


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

> From Alaska to the Glades.  You got it rough


Left the glades for AK. Just came back home. AK was an adventure. But it's not the glades.


----------

